# replacing a tape



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Help someone! I have been trying to send an e-mail inquiring about replacing a tape. Everytime I send it back it comes. I even tried e-mailing right from the website for the audio program. Why can't I get through?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi







SOS!!! Good to hear from you! Sorry you are having trouble getting through. I bet Marilyn will be able to help here.Hang in there and I'm sure she will be by soon as she can.







BQ


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thanks BQ Long time no see!







I'm sure someone can help, I really really like that side but it's not the same with the first part missing.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sos, hope your doing well. The email isHope that helps and hope your having a great summer.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi SOS,Would you email me at Let me know what tape you need, with the shipping address and I will get that out to you ASAP and also let me know what email address you used; we are employing a new system and want to make sure it works, or you may have had Mike's old address.Thanks BQ for the alert... you are a gem! As always! xxTake care,Marilyn


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

eric and Marilyn, hope your summer is going well too!Marilyn I just emailed you, hope it gets through.Thanks for the help


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi SOS,Your email didn't come through to me either, and I am on a different server than the UK, so I am wondering what's up. I pm'd you with some alternative ways to get in touch with us!Take care, and we will get this sorted soon!







Marilyn


----------

